# Which visa?



## freedomall (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi

I am new to this forum and hope someone can give me some tips. I'm 43 this year and have a degree in finance from USA. However, my current till the last 10 years of my experience is in IT. I do not have any Australian education background nor working experiences. Which visa do you think suits me the most? Please advise.

Thank you,


----------



## edwin196 (Aug 10, 2015)

If you are in American, i think you do not need any visa


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

edwin196 said:


> If you are in American, i think you do not need any visa


Everyone needs a visa to enter Australia exception to the rule: Australian citizen and eligible NZ citizen.


----------



## edwin196 (Aug 10, 2015)

I thought that American are open to move anywhere, they just to stamp visa at airport!


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

edwin196 said:


> I thought that American are open to move anywhere, they just to stamp visa at airport!


No that's not the case! Far from it as a matter of fact.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

freedomall said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and hope someone can give me some tips. I'm 43 this year and have a degree in finance from USA. However, my current till the last 10 years of my experience is in IT. I do not have any Australian education background nor working experiences. Which visa do you think suits me the most? Please advise. Thank you,


Freedomall, there are several working visa options you might want to look into. 
Have you browsed the immigration website? That might be your best first point of call.

You can always engage a professional to help you evaluate your case better. Most of them who frequent this forum are very experienced and well regarded. CCMS, Mark Northam, Jeremy Hooper, etc.

All the best!


----------



## edwin196 (Aug 10, 2015)

Great, You fine your way....I am also looking for Canadian Immigration


----------

